# My MAC collection (no pic)



## Buttercup (Jul 26, 2005)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=73394


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 26, 2005)

certainly not a small collection at all  it sounds like you have all the great basics and then some... sounds like a grand collection


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree!


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 23, 2005)

*My lil lipgloss collection*

This is most my lipglosses:






Sorry for bad quality pic!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 23, 2005)

wowzzz!! i love your lipgloss collection so so much- i'm so jealous!! there are so many of them. have you counted how many there are??


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 3, 2005)

nice...


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

Some good items there!


----------



## Glow (Nov 11, 2005)

i love c-thru!
and your collection so far


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Nov 11, 2005)

Your collection is well rounded. Shadows Pigment Lipglosses Lipstick and Face..My collection is all eyes. lol I don't wear foundation so I refuse to buy mac foundation just to have it..hehe..But, I just might!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow.
Both nice collections!


----------



## bella07 (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a great collection


----------

